# A little bit of foam in my jars?



## kadeal (Sep 5, 2019)

I've been bottling my crop and have a small amount foam in the upper corners of my jars. Just enough to notice. Of coarse the jars towards the end of the pail have more. What do you guys do to remedy this? Thanks.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Let your honey settle for a day before bottling so foam/wax particles rise; when bottling never let foam surface enter the honey gate by elevating the other side of storage tank.

Saran Wrap on honey surface also grabs honey foam.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

What JT said. Of course, even if you do that, the last jar or two always has some "stuff" in it. I keep those set aside for me because its the good stuff. J


----------



## Robert Holcombe (Oct 10, 2019)

kadeal " What do you guys do to remedy this? Thanks."

Take a piece of Saran Wrap, lay it over the foam and lift slowly - you will be surprised. End of bottling or tail-ends - I put it in a reserve jar and let sit. It is reserved for me and the dog.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Robert Holcombe said:


> End of bottling or tail-ends - I put it in a reserve jar and let sit. It is reserved for me and the dog.


This is what I do also, except for the dog part. Never tried to give my lab honey. He sure seems to like eating BEES though.


----------



## hockeyfan_019 (Dec 1, 2019)

JWPalmer said:


> This is what I do also, except for the dog part. Never tried to give my lab honey. He sure seems to like eating BEES though.


He just up and eats the live bees? Just ones that fly around near him? Hopefully he doesn't just lick them off the landing board! He must be part bear lol


----------

